# bluetooth calling bug



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

since it seems tesla is inexplicably uninterested in fixing it, does anyone have a workaround for this stupid thing to get bluetooth calling working on the first call? i'm at the point now where i'm just going to turn phone audio off because i can never know for sure if it's going to actually work or not, and i'm sick of having to explain to the other party why i have to call them 3 or 4 or 10 times before the call actually works correctly...


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

crackers8199 said:


> since it seems tesla is inexplicably uninterested in fixing it, does anyone have a workaround for this stupid thing to get bluetooth calling working on the first call? i'm at the point now where i'm just going to turn phone audio off because i can never know for sure if it's going to actually work or not, and i'm sick of having to explain to the other party why i have to call them 3 or 4 or 10 times before the call actually works correctly...


Forgive the ignorance - I'm not aware of that bug - The behaviour you are describing is?
-"the person can't hear me"
-"I can't hear the person"
-"both"

I did have a bug several firmware ago where the mic would not work for any function...intermittently. It wouldn't do voice commands (navigate, music, etc) nor bluetooth audio into the phone from the car mic (android 'okay google' or phone mic). Minutes later it would be fine. There was no obvious precipitating behaviour to know whether the mic would or wouldn't work before trying it. as of 2018.50++ it hasn't resurfaced.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I did aske Tesla about this... he said it was getting better... I was told this is a known issue that is being worked on... basically the phone will not make a call through the car on for the first couple of times. I usually have to toggle Bluetooth on and off as a fix. But that may be a fix only in my mind. It happens everytime.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I won't argue there could be a car problem, but we've seen significant improvement with the bluetooth and phone calling from 5 to 6 months back. Many times it is found to be the phone as well. Do you have a family member or close friend you would let connect their phone to test with. What testing has been completed to show that it is the car at fault?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Midnit3 said:


> I did aske Tesla about this... he said it was getting better... I was told this is a known issue that is being worked on... basically the phone will not make a call through the car on for the first couple of times. I usually have to toggle Bluetooth on and off as a fix. But that may be a fix only in my mind. It happens everytime.


as @Frully asked the OP, what exactly were you seeing as a problem with your phone's Bluetooth?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

crackers8199 said:


> since it seems tesla is inexplicably uninterested in fixing it, does anyone have a workaround for this stupid thing to get bluetooth calling working on the first call?


Just to confirm for everyone following along, are you referring to the issue described in this thread...?

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/bluetooth-works-for-music-key-not-for-phone-calls.6438/

... and @ricarmz's solution posted here did not work for you, correct?

Also, can you confirm that the behavior you're describing is happening with your rooted OnePlus 5 running Android Pie? I was just reading through your thread about having Bluetooth phone-key issues and wanted to make sure I had the right hardware/OS.

Do you see the same issues with Bluetooth calls on your Nexus 6, or (preferably) a newer phone?


----------



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Just to confirm for everyone following along, are you referring to the issue described in this thread...?
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/bluetooth-works-for-music-key-not-for-phone-calls.6438/
> 
> ...


ugh. should have known the first "fix" from everyone here would be to blame the phone.

yes, i tried turning off contact sync, did not work. i even went through and literally deleted all my contacts, made sure they had no special characters in the name on the computer, and re-imported. did not work.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

> I won't argue there could be a car problem, but we've seen significant improvement with the bluetooth and phone calling from 5 to 6 months back. Many times it is found to be the phone as well. Do you have a family member or close friend you would let connect their phone to test with. *What testing has been completed to show that it is the car at fault?*


it's happening on multiple phones for multiple people, not just me.

the bug i'm talking about here is where on the first call (at least the first, sometimes multiple calls) on each drive, when trying to make a call the car makes some sort of garbled sound after dialing (but before connecting), then when connected there's no phone call audio from the car speakers. after several attempts, it will then work normally for the remainder of that drive...after getting out of the car and back in, the problem starts over again.

this has been a problem going back to 48.12, at least that i've noticed it. i did not have issues prior to that.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

crackers8199 said:


> ugh. should have known the first "fix" from everyone here would be to blame the phone.


The intent of my reply wasn't to blame the phone or suggest that what you're experiencing is not a firmware issue that Tesla needs to address.

I was trying to add some context and clarity to your question, because my initial reaction when I saw the thread title was, "Which Bluetooth calling bug?" I also wanted to preemptively answer the next logical questions that someone who didn't read through the other thread would inevitably ask: "What phone do you have?" "Have you tried re-pairing / disabling contact sync / filing a bug report / contacting Tesla service / a different phone?" You've already answered those questions elsewhere (except maybe the last one), so I wanted to pull that information into this thread so that we could skip over the ground you've already covered and get you that much closer to a solution. That's all.



crackers8199 said:


> the bug i'm talking about here is where on the first call (at least the first, sometimes multiple calls) on each drive, when trying to make a call the car makes some sort of garbled sound after dialing (but before connecting), then when connected there's no phone call audio from the car speakers. after several attempts, it will then work normally for the remainder of that drive...after getting out of the car and back in, the problem starts over again.


Do you still have a service appointment scheduled for your bluetooth phone-key issues? When you called Tesla service and they reviewed your car's logs, did they only look at the logs for lock/unlock, or did they look at the logs during the calls at well?

If you can demonstrate both of your Bluetooth-related issues at your appointment, ideally using multiple phones, then I'd think you'd have a pretty good argument that one of the Bluetooth modules is faulty, or that the modules were not properly flashed during the 48.12 update (and haven't been updated since), or that (at the very least) there's a firmware bug in 48.12 onward impacting Bluetooth connections from both your OnePlus and your Nexus.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Do you still have a service appointment scheduled for your bluetooth phone-key issues? When you called Tesla service and they reviewed your car's logs, did they only look at the logs for lock/unlock, or did they look at the logs during the calls at well?


to be honest i haven't scheduled an appointment yet because the earliest one available was the same week i already have a road trip planned (mid march). i may have to start digging around and see if some of the SD area SCs have earlier availability...they did previously, but i was worried i wouldn't have the car back before my trip (depending how long they have it to diagnose / fix). the ones with earlier availability were all during the week, which was another issue (i was trying to find something on saturday so i don't need to take time off of work to drive there, the closest SC is an hour away).

as for what logs they looked at, i honestly have no idea.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> as @Frully asked the OP, what exactly were you seeing as a problem with your phone's Bluetooth?


The car is on your driving making a call and it won't go through the car system. I may have found a new solution as I play music from the phone first through the car then make the call.. that seems to get it done.


----------



## Metz123 (May 8, 2018)

That's funny. I have the exact opposite problem. When I'm playing an audio book through the car and an incoming call comes in. The screen shows the incoming call, I can answer the call and with 100% surety, the audio will not go through the car. The phone says the audio output is the car but I have to manually pull the phone off the charger and put it to my ear and the audio starts coming through the handset. 

iPhone 7Plus which works flawlessly as a key, as a music source, as an audio book source....just doesn't like to work for incoming calls.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

Midnit3 said:


> The car is on your driving making a call and it won't go through the car system. I may have found a new solution as I play music from the phone first through the car then make the call.. that seems to get it done.


this did not work for me...same issue persists.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Today it all went backward.. dropped randomly and wouldn’t connect after I would leave the car for 5 minutes.. no exaggeration. I went to the dealer they said have the car forget the phone then reconnect it. It seemed to work after that. For how long? We’ll see.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

Midnit3 said:


> Today it all went backward.. dropped randomly and wouldn't connect after I would leave the car for 5 minutes.. no exaggeration. I went to the dealer they said have the car forget the phone then reconnect it. It seemed to work after that. For how long? We'll see.


i've tried that multiple times, no luck. i'm still waiting for support to get back to me, they said they were going to review logs and get back to me in a few days...


----------



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

just got a reply from tesla support:



> I'm reaching our in regards to some behavior you reported with the first Bluetooth call on entry to the vehicle. This is currently known behavior that we are investigating and expect to be resolved in a future software update. I don't believe this will require any physical repair at this point. We appreciate your patience while we work through this investigation and work towards a software resolution. I don't have an ETA that this time but I can you that we are working on this particular behavior. If you need anything else, feel free to reach out to us through the information in my signature.


----------



## ewiesler (Feb 28, 2019)

I am having a similar problem with my Model 3, with its connecting to BT, not for calling per se, but just have to toggle the BT off and then on, to discontinue the attempted call that initiates every time I enter the car, and then I cannot 'hang up' b/c it's like the car is calling me every time. I hope this proposed software update is soon.


----------



## dozenne (Mar 5, 2019)

Midnit3 said:


> I did aske Tesla about this... he said it was getting better... I was told this is a known issue that is being worked on... basically the phone will not make a call through the car on for the first couple of times. I usually have to toggle Bluetooth on and off as a fix. But that may be a fix only in my mind. It happens everytime.


I have an android phone and the same thing happens when I drive my son's 2018 Toyota Tacoma. I talked to the service techs there and they said there are so many variations of bluetooth now that they can't reliably connect to them all with one patch. Appears to be a device thing. They said they could wipe his settings (he has an iPhone X) and make my phone the primary and download a bluetooth patch for my android but he would have intermittent problems. I know this is a Tesla thread but same principle I believe.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jun 7, 2018)

dozenne said:


> I have an android phone and the same thing happens when I drive my son's 2018 Toyota Tacoma. I talked to the service techs there and they said there are so many variations of bluetooth now that they can't reliably connect to them all with one patch. Appears to be a device thing. They said they could wipe his settings (he has an iPhone X) and make my phone the primary and download a bluetooth patch for my android but he would have intermittent problems. I know this is a Tesla thread but same principle I believe.


the thing is though that this was working up until about software version 48.12...that's when the issues started. they started on a car update, my phone software stayed consistent...so this seems to be something they *should* be able to fix, since they are the ones that introduced the bug.


----------

